# New Medication app



## ragnfridis (Feb 14, 2012)

Dear Friends,Try this new app it will help you to remind and customize your medicine timingiMedication- http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/imedication/id490533447?mt=8Regards,Ragnfridis


----------

